# insurance on a 99 m3.....$$$$



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I remember when I turned 17 and I wanted to buy a friends Talon Tsi Turbo..... the quotes I got from insurace agents: "Are you ready for this?" ...."You better sit down" etc. so I got a Honda Civic.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

brave1heart said:


> *
> 
> Are you kidding me? Some 17-year old kid wants his dad to buy him an M3 so he could pick up chicks with it and I have to keep a straight face hearing that? That's a lot more mature than I care to be *


Oh. You never wanted to pick up chicks with a cool car when you were 17? Sorry.

 No harm intended braveheart, but I'm just saying that if he can swing it, then fine. I'm glad my parents didn't do that for me - it wasn't financially possible - because I learned about earning my own toys. But hell, when I was 17 I would've LOVED to own something other than an 8-year-old compact grannymobile with a broken tape player and nonfunctional antenna.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> I learned about earning my own toys. *


Me too. Frankly, even if I have the means to buy my kids a really cool car when they grow up, I would not do it. I want to teach them how to earn their own toys instead of handing it to them on a platter.


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

hey man since i was 16 i have been threw hell. I have worked my ass off for a car. I worked while all my friends were having fun and so on. I have managed to collect about 12k. I'm not one of those kids that justs asks for things. My dads car lease is over and we're deciding on a new car. Since i only need the car for school we decided to get it together. By the way we decided on a new 330ci. I will have to put about 10k down of my own money. Which wil bring it to about 33w/tax. My dad is going to take car of payments, but remember I have to pay for insurance. By the way I did call geico. I didn't want to get a quote onine because it's bull shit. Well i called and got a quite for both of us. It will cost about 3000 with very!! good coverage. It would have been much more but I have the good student discount. By the way I don't know about you but which 17 year old doesn't want a cool car and CHICKS.Maybe braveheart is getting mad because he's gay and into men


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

haha by the way if we wanted to go with a brand new m3 it would have cost about 4,500. Which I still believe is a great price for the insurance coverage we got. im sure there would have been a way to get that to 3800 but my dad said a brand new m3 is a little too much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

bmwlover said:


> *hey man since i was 16 i have been threw hell. I have worked my ass off for a car. I worked while all my friends were having fun and so on. I have managed to collect about 12k. I'm not one of those kids that justs asks for things. ... By the way I don't know about you but which 17 year old doesn't want a cool car and CHICKS.Maybe braveheart is getting mad because he's gay and into men *


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

bmwlover said:


> *..... I know im a teen but I think very adulty. ....*


Oh man!! I love that line!! you should tell that to your insurance Company.

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Oh...*

*OMG!!!!* :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

bmwlover,
Please, please, please tell us that you do not speak the same way you type.

 :eeps:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

bmwlover said:


> *hey man since i was 16 i have been threw hell. I have worked my ass off for a car. I worked while all my friends were having fun and so on. I have managed to collect about 12k. I'm not one of those kids that justs asks for things.*


Dude, cry me a river. You're working your ass off for a car, doesn't sound like "hell" to me.  I worked my ass off to go to school, and even that wasn't "hell." I can't see how working towards a BMW can even remotely be like hell. If you wanted to have fun, then you could've...doesn't look like you're hurting to survive, if you ask me.

But good luck with your car decision.


----------



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

With your father as primary and you as secondary, it should be relatively cheap. I would estimate no more than $800-1000 per six months. Anything more than that, not worth it. 

Sweet car to have when you are 17 -- just drive responsibily -- although, you REALLY should tell your dad, get a 95' for the OBD-I 
....  

Another sweet car for around that price (not sure if you own it or going to buy it) and I think is MUCH friendlier on insurance is the Audi S4 ...4wd...good power (chip it)....and it's pretty safe (built like a tank and heavy like one). Also, a 97 540is six-spd would also be cheaper on insurance.


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

s4 is a very nice car but i love 2 doors. Besides I like the new body a4 way more.


----------

